# What Shade Of Golden Do You Prefer?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Love my Tayla's coloring.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I love the Reds, although I don't currently have one. 

My bridge boy was a dark red, what I call mahogany red.

My current boy is the color of a penny and my girl is blonde, with a light gold color on her back.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the Red heads- my dark red head went to the bridge,(I dont think I will ever find one as dark as him again) I still have a red head and the others a gold.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

None of the above actually. I'm more interested in a Golden who makes a perfect family pet, who has the personality and temperament according to breed standard and who fits in with my family and socializes well in public. Dark Golden, white golden, honey golden- doesn't matter a hill of beans to me!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I was hoping for a medium golden this time, but got another blond. I think he'll end up with a medium top and light furnishings.


----------



## GoldenAmy (Aug 5, 2013)

I love ALL shades of Golden lol but light Goldens have a special place in my heart


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

When we originally went to go pick out Reese, my mind was set on a light colored girl, "blonde" to be exact. She had one light girl and the rest were pretty red. Of course, mind was set on the lighter colored female, but we just didn't like her personality as much as Reese. We ended up picking Reese instead and her red coat has really grown on me, I love it and actually prefer it over the lighter color goldens now. Of course, I love them all, no matter what color, shape or size. In the future if I get another golden while I still have Reese, I may go for a lighter color. All that really matters though is their temperament and personality.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I grew up with dark red goldens so that coloring will always be my favorite - but when I was looking to adopt Remy lots of people asked me what color I wanted - and I always said it doesn't matter as long as they are the right dog for me. 

Ended up with my gorgeous leggy blond.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't really care at this point. 

But I picked the color my dogs are - which is medium gold.


----------



## puppyrae9 (Oct 1, 2013)

I prefer the medium golden type, not sure how to describe it, so here's a picture!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the dark, almost red ones. Shiva's dad, Lambeau, was really dark.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the medium, true gold color. Also, the reds. Not so much towards the lighter colors.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Homer was copper red. Ollie is more of a blondish medium gold.
I like them all.
Its that colorless Golden heart and smile that I am drawn to


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I liked the med golden and now I am in love with the darker red.. even though I believe you fall in love with what ever color graces your best friend!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I prefer dark, the darker the better. But I also have 2 light goldens and one dark gold (but not red) because temperament was more important. If I could pick and still get everything else I wanted I would go dark.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Over here most goldens are medium to light. I don't really have a preference though, I love the breed as a whole! These are the colours I ended up with...






i think they are both the most beautiful babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kazarchie (Oct 4, 2013)

[/ATTACH]I have owned two goldens, my first was more of s mix of gold and cream, my second who is only 5 months old is very light, both dogs have been perfect in everything possible, I love every colour, and wasn't looking for any particular shade, i just hoped that our new boy was going to be as kind, gentle, and everything that beautiful golden retrievers are known for. ( Chloe, looks a lot lighter on the picture, she did have a lot more gold on her back and tail), whereas young archie will stay pretty light, although his coat is getting very pale gold bits in.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy's medium Gold. She is the same color as a lot of celebrity or model Goldens.


----------



## intentions (Sep 17, 2013)

Medium to light. They just look so cute.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We have had 4 goldens in our lifetime, a deep red, a med/dark golden and now two unrelated very light ones. A few years ago I would have voted for the deep red or med/dark gold but when my two are clean and the sun is gleaming on their smiling faces I must be honest to say that it is what is "Inside" that is solid gold, not the package they are wrapped in. Be they red, gold or light the Golden Heart shines through and I see them as my loves, my companions..I don't see the color at all! I honestly cannot vote.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love dark goldens.... I think I went a little TOO dark this time around. 









I tease, I tease. Bear is a mix, which explains his fabulous black coat. But I do have a soft spot for really dark red Goldens.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Haaa! I'd vote for Bear too! That is the only color we haven't had in a golden (yet). Bless you Bear, you are such a beauty!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't we all love the color of our own dog best??!!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Bear is precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I couldn't vote as I have a lighter coloured boy, (2) mid range and a red head! I love them all!


----------

